# TV Help needed please



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So what TV programs do you watch 

Soaps ?

Drama ?

Reality ?

Variety ?

American ?

Sport ?

Food ?

Home ?

Garden ?

This choice is HUGE - So what do you turn the TV on For 
​


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not going to be much help Dizzi, but I just turn the tv on when I have time and watch what is on  

Lately, we have been a bit sad and stayed up till goodness knows when watching the cricket  

Other than that, I do like cooking programmes and some relity...SCD and dancing on ice    Ooh, and I love Top Gear!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Bib - Your feedback is perfect!

~Dizzi~


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Just like you hun    

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't really watch any tv...might put a film on about once a blue moon but thats it.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

So what TV programs do you watch

Soaps emmerdale, corrie, eastenders + neighbours  shh dont tell anyone bout that one 

Drama is holby a drama ? i wouldnt say it was a soap

Reality dancing on ice, im a celeb

Variety Ant + Dec sat night fever (finished now )

American family guy i knwo its an animation but its about the only american thing i watch + love it 

Sport DP watches the footy when on the only sport i make sure i watch is the boat race

Food my greek kitchen, two fat ladies, hairy bikers

Home loveeeeeeeee grand designs

Garden is there any now ? used to watch the one with the irish fella, argh cant think of it  they done really grand things in the garden

hope that helps hun, a little insight into my TV habits 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> I don't really watch any tv...might put a film on about once a blue moon but thats it.


Film List is to be another post  watch this space!

Cleg      

~Dizzi~


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent, looking forward to that.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

lurveee films too 

Diz your welcome 

xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't watch soaps anymore as never remember to put telly on!!

The only telly I get to watch consistently is:

Food - Big Cook, Little cook

Variety - Tikka Billa, Something special.....

Garden - In the Night Garden...

(can you spot the theme?!?!)    

Love watching Top Gear, Judge Judy, Jeremy Kyle and Simpsons and Family Guy. (These tend to be on when C is due a feed!!    Or, I have them on DVD)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Soaps - I don't follow any religously anymore but occasionaly watch Eastenders & Corrie

Drama - Things like Trial & Retribution, The Bill (should that be a soap?), The Fixer, ITV 1 & 2 part dramas

Reality - Strictly Come Dancing, Big Brother (UK&USA), America's Next Top Model, also Britains versions, The Apprentice, I'm a celeb, Jordan & Peter, The Hills, Making the Band   It would be easier to say which ones I don't watch!  

Variety - Ant & Dec, X Factor

American - Prison Break, Desperate Housewives, Everybody loves Raymond, Law & Order, Shark

Sport - None

Food - Masterchef, Ramsays Nightmares

Home - None

   I'm a telly addict! 

Garden - None


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

What, other than *FRIENDS* Dizzi 

Soaps ? 
Occasionally Eastenders, Hollyoaks, Corrie

Drama ?
Does Torchwood count 

Reality ?
Used to watch Big Brother ( and go most Fri to evictions) but not the same anymore

Variety ?
Ant and Dec, S Come Dancing, Paul O'Grady

American ?
LOADS old and new, friends, frasier, 2 and a half men, Numbers, CSI, NCIS, Criminal Minds, Girls of the playboy mansion..... erm way to more but can't think of them right now  

Sport ?
Keep an eye on most sports, esp American footie, Rugby and athletics and olympics coming up soon 

Food ?
Any of the Gordon Ramsey stuff

Home ?
Love home improvement shows, esp Grand Designs

Garden ?

Can I add a light entertainment bit?
Jam and Jerusalem, and stuff like Most Haunted and any shows about psychic's/real life crime

You know most of this is recorded on Sky + to watch at a later date


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Soaps ? 
Emmerdale & Corrie

Drama ?
The Fixer

Reality ?
Big Brother, The Apprentice, X-Factor, Dancing on Ice, I'm a Celebrity.....

Variety ?
Ant & Dec, Harry Hill TV Burp and You've Been Framed! Cops with Cameras. 

American ?
Yuck!!!  Can't stand any of it

Sport ?
Formula 1

Food ?
Ramsays Nightmares occasionally, Ready,Steady Cook!

Home ?
Homes Under The Hammer

Garden ?
Loved Groundforce when it was on!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't get to watch any telly...Hubby has Xbox on most of the time. But when I do it's the music channels Kerrang, Scuzz etc.

I may occasionally get to watch Eastenders or Corrie if I'm lucky, and the odd episode of Extreme Makeover. Oh and the Xbox goes off when it's Grey's Anatomy time


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Soaps Easties, Corri, Emmerdale, Hollyoaks, Home and away, Neighbours 

Drama ?

Reality BB( UK+US) I;m a celeb, The apprentice

Variety ? Ant n Dec, x factor, loose woman

American ? CSI, CSI Miami, Csi New York, Criminal Minds, Ugly betty

Sport ? Football

Food ? Masterchef, Gordon Ramsey ( all) Ready steady cook

Home ? Grand designs, Location location location, to buy or not to buy

Garden ?​
I think I have too much time on my hands


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

the list isnt a strict one just enough to get your brain boxes ticking over 

Me ?
Friends
ER
Charmed
Gordon Ramsey
Location Location
Property Ladder
Extreme makeover home edition 
Aprentice
Dancing on Ice 
x factor
Old Ground force with AT 
Otherwise I dont watch TV I am always on here!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Soaps - The Bill

Drama - Waking the Dead 

Reality - Big Brother, The Apprentice 

Variety - This Morning (occassionally)

Sport - Formula 1

Food - Gordon Ramsey, Jamie Oliver, Masterchef

Home - Grand Designs, Location Location Location, Relocation Relocation 

Garden - Ground Force


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Soaps ? Don't watch any of the soaps

Drama ? Torchwood, Dr Who, used to love band of gold

Reality ? Big Brother (addicted !) The Apprentice (so glad it is back  )

Variety ? Not sure what this category is but I love Harry Hill's TV Burp (saw that on someone elses!)

American ? Friends, Friends and more Friends

Sport ? Rugby League

Food ? Ready, Steady Cook, The F Word, 

Home ? Grand Designs, A place in the country, Better homes when that was on, loved that 

Garden ? The city Gardner, Better Gardens


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Good to see some fellow F1 Fans out there!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I have sooo much stuff in my poor sky+ box its going to go into meltdown soon  

Stuff we watch in no particular order or category   

Harry Hills TV Burp
You've been framed
Hollyoaks
Grand designs
Kitchen Nightmares
Torchwood
Dr Who
IT crowd
Air Crash Investigations
Megastructures
Rock Rivals
Relocation, Relocation
Property Ladder
Friends
Family Guy
Simpsons
Project catwalk/runway
Dexter
That Mitchell and Webb look
Mighty Boosh
America's Next top Model
Dancing on Ice
Greys Anatomy
Heroes
Mock The week (i love this program i am alwasy in hysterics   )
The Apprentice
Hotel Inspector

Hmmm thats all i can think of at the minute lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bekie thats some List!


----------

